

You Can Now Earn Real College Credit with Coursera - lukethomas
http://www.fastcoexist.com/1680899/you-can-now-earn-real-college-credit-from-online-education-provider-coursera

======
francesca
This is awesome! Glad to see they're paving the way! There's nothing like the
face-to-face interaction of the university classroom, but for many the MOOC is
a viable, and often preferred, alternative for education.

